# Interesting Old-ish Redwing Motor



## mr.photon (Feb 5, 2015)

I am away at the moment so i can get a model number and pics soon.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you mean Red Wing ? Like one of these ?


http://www.forest-classics.co.uk/red_wing_motor_co.htm



Pete


----------

